
What Your App's Crash Rate Can Tell You - MagicAndi
http://thecodist.com/article/what_your_apps_crash_rate_can_tell_you
======
MagicAndi
I like the fact that this is a simple, easily measurable metric that can give
you a very good idea of the quality of your application. In fact, I'm now
trying to think of what simple metrics I can use to track the quality for the
application I'm currently working on (a web application).

